

Is the "Magic" Alternative Energy Bloom Box for Real? - vinutheraj
http://www.dailytech.com/Is+the+Magic+Alternative+Energy+Bloom+Box+for+Real/article17752.htm

======
marze
One would hope if smart VCs put in $400M over eight years.

